# Diet help for injury time * advice*



## LIVINLIFE (Jul 11, 2018)

Im 27 year old male 6'2 and been working out for 9 years. came a long way..... long story short I have an injury on my l5-s1 disc herniation and I fell off since due to not being able to do all I can like I used too. 

now I been experiencing new neck/shoulder blade/elbow issue. worked with a sport Chiro and tried 8 weeks off and only cardio to get it fixed.... no relief... can't do upper body it gives me a pulling shoulder blade issue going to the elbow with a stiff neck.... the ni ended up almost tripping and catching my step that left my right knee in pain which has gotten way better than 9 weeks ago but still have aches throughout day... and night.... talk about horrible horrible literally horrible luck.... I lost my whole shredded mass look and all. it really does suck

now I feel my face is like jiggly ( throat and chin feel shaky) and I feel fat due to not working out and dieting is the best I can do....

I have been dieting but I don't know too much and im eating clean 95% of the time.... my macros are at 180-200 c/ 200-210 pro/ 60-80 fat

is this too high?... I mean I don't wanna lose all mass and look scrawny..... I have been trying to do cardio 4-5x a week 45-1 hour low bike or treadmill which sucks because I feel it doesn't do nothing.... but I been trying ... and my day is mostly a desk job..... not really too active..... what do u guys suggest ...


----------



## Viduus (Jul 12, 2018)

Read Spongy’s recomp sticky.


----------



## Elivo (Jul 12, 2018)

I’ve heard good things about reverse dieting........(waiting to get threatened)


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 12, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Read Spongy’s recomp sticky.



THIS

Spongy knows his shit very well.  80/90% of us could give you lots of good advice, but hes the man.  

What other sort of treatment do you get aside the chiro..?


----------



## LIVINLIFE (Jul 16, 2018)

no treatment... other than weights stopped and doing cardio ... mixed with Chiro sessions 3x. week * PURE BS.)


----------



## Spongy (Jul 16, 2018)

Keep in mind this guide assumes you are lifting, but the same concepts will apply in terms of maintaining LBM.  

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/9520-Helios-Nutrition-Recomp-Guide?highlight=recomp+guide


----------



## LIVINLIFE (Jul 16, 2018)

so basically a carb cycle diet is needed?


----------



## LIVINLIFE (Sep 6, 2018)

been trying to intermediate fasting. 2pm-10pm eating.... still not losing.... I really don't know what to do more than I am... specially can't lift at this momment due to the cervical issue taking a break.... but I feel same without lifting and lifting but with lifting more stiff neck and pulling feeling


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Sep 6, 2018)

If you don't lift, the muscle you built will go away regardless of diet. You need some form of stimulus to keep what you have. So my advice is to get that injury looked into by someone who actually knows what they're doing and see if it can be corrected. Then resume some form of training. 

As for diet, I know you're 27, 6'2 but what is your weight? I'll give you a generic maintenance plan. No "dieting" because eating less + injury + no lifting = ****ing stupid 

EDIT: You have two threads on the same topic. Pick one and keep that updated. Don't clog up the board unnecessarily please.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 6, 2018)

Every time I was injured I kept my calories high. Without the stimulus the best you can do is to keep the calories in surplus so your body doesn't need to scrap the unused tissue. 

Do not go into a surplus. 

Otherwise suck it up, focus on healing correctly and when you get back to lifting muscle will return rapidly.


----------



## folkey (Sep 7, 2018)

A current weight is needed for correct evaluation.


----------



## LIVINLIFE (Sep 10, 2018)

255 is my current weight... im sure bf is medium to kinda high

my main thing is my injury.... holding me back into doing best exercises and the routine to maintain and cut the right way ... now my issue is finding someone who can help me... I had a l5-s1 herination 6 years now and learned to deal with it. but this neck thing isn't the same. it going down arm to fingers sometimes specially stiff neck post workouts 10-24 hours.... and I had to stop just so not get worse.

im looking for some type of answer and help without surgery but pt in south fl don't look easy to find "good ones"


----------

